# Ethan Winer: A Cello Rondo



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

As some of you may know, Wayne Pflughaupt and his family drove over from Houston to visit with us for a few days. We have absolutely wore out the HT room. Today, Wayne pulls out this short feature DVD by our very own Ethan Winer... I was like :yikes: What in the world? Anyway, I'm sure many of you already know about it, but for those who don't, it is very neat how Ethan recorded this. 

Although very short, I really enjoyed it... nice work Ethan... :T

Here are a few clips:
























































Much more info about the DVD/recording can be found at Ethan's site.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’ve been wondering what you did with those screen shots, Sonnie!

To elaborate a little, Ethan composed the song, arranged it, and played all the parts on the cello – including “percussion.” It’s amazing all the unusual sounds he manages to wring from a cello! 

In addition, he did all the video work, from camera to post-production, and authored the DVD in 5.1. I don’t think the guy will ever be hurting for work! Shoot, I’d think I was something special if I could do even one of those things! Kinda makes ya sick how some people managed to get more than their fair share, don’t it? 

Regards,
Wayne


----------

